# Johnson Matthey PGM Refining Video



## Irons (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E24bfF760sA

Not very detailed, but a good overview of the general flow.


----------



## 4metals (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice link and a good overview. 

The thing that I notice is the importance they put on proper sampling, and rightly so. Sampling properly so you can give your customer a return and processing in bulk. 

Plus their lead times are so long that they get your metal out long before they pay you for it!


----------



## Irons (Oct 1, 2014)

4metals said:


> Nice link and a good overview.
> 
> The thing that I notice is the importance they put on proper sampling, and rightly so. Sampling properly so you can give your customer a return and processing in bulk.
> 
> Plus their lead times are so long that they get your metal out long before they pay you for it!



..and collect interest on the Money. :mrgreen:


----------



## perman666 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is anybody from you already work with them?


----------



## 4metals (Oct 2, 2014)

If you are asking if anyone here has experience working with them, I do.

They will only deal with corporations and they have requirements for minimum lot sizes. They are one of the big names in the industry and do a top notch job. You are best served sending them a blended homogeneous material ready for sampling, that is what they do best.


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2014)

I think JM is pretty fair on assay and have done business with them. They make most of their money, not on the refining, but on the value-added products they produce for a diverse set of industries.


----------



## perman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Can you describe "minimum" ?


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2014)

Can you just call them up and get a quote like anyone else??

Given where you're at, maybe try Safina, Heraeus, or some of the Swiss refiners. No one refinery is super good at everything and material feeds are nuanced so you'll need to learn like anyone else does--the hard way$.

Lou


----------



## perman666 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have try:

ESG from Germany
Safina from Czech Republic
AWA Refinery from UK
CarlSchaefer from Austria
Easyrefine from UK
Oegussa from Austria

I have homogenized samples, always same PM inside.
And every from this company has different results.

I am looking for some other companies in Europe, please suggest some if you know.
I have lot of, lot of material and looking for best option. 

Thanks


----------

